# Guess the Score Nov. 19th vs Pistons



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 92
Pistons 88


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 94
Pistons: 91


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 88
Pistons 84


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 93

Pistons 89


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Do we guess the final score or 48mins score?  

If it's final score, then 90-86 in our favor; otherwise 82-82 in regular time.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Just realise the first 5 post got 4 of them predicted we will win by 4pts, and another is quite close as well, 3pts! What a coincide!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> Do we guess the final score or 48mins score?
> 
> If it's final score, then 90-86 in our favor; otherwise 82-82 in regular time.


you just guess what the score will be at the end of the game.


----------



## pacers win it all (Nov 16, 2004)

Pacers 101
Pistons 95

Will not be the battle of two great defenses like last years ECF.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm goin with Pacers 91 Pistons 87


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 89 pistons 88

last second shot deciedes the game


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

88-86

Pacers.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> pacers 89 pistons 88
> 
> last second shot deciedes the game


Hey, the guy can shot buzzer is still wearing baseball glove.:sigh: We'd better finish them ASAP.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i never said what team had the last second shot though, cuz maybe det will have the ball and miss a last second shot lol

i dont want to it come down to the last second, but these two teams, and our team not 100% i'd be more than happy with it


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

SCOUTING REPORT








VS.









Pacers at Detroit
8:00, Palace of Auburn Hills
*TV: FSN* RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM

Pacers:






































Pistons:







































SCOUTING REPORT

Stephen Jackson watched the Eastern Conference Finals closely last season, but Wednesday night will be his first chance to experience the budding Pacers-Pistons rivalry first-hand.

"It was basically an even series," said Jackson, who as a member of the Hawks wasn't a playoff participant last year. "It depended on the first team to make a mistake and the first team to get someone injured. But it's a different year. They got a little stronger inside and we got a little stronger outside. It's about us coming out and just letting them know we're going to be here this year, we're going to be here later on in the season and we're going to make a statement from the first game.

"I'm happy we're playing the Pistons because it's a test for us. We're 6-2; considering everything we've been through we're happy with that. But this is definitely our biggest test and I'm up for it."

The Pacers return to the Palace of Auburn Hills for the first time since being eliminated in Game 6 of the conference finals. Try as they might to downplay the overall significant of this regular-season rematch, it's clear it carries additional meaning. The Pacers and Pistons might not be full-fledged rivals yet, but it appears they're well on the way.

"Obviously, they're the defending champions and the last time we played them on their court we were the losers and had to go home, so there's a little bit of something extra there," said Jermaine O'Neal. "But more than anything, it's about just getting a win."

The Pacers have struggled with injuries that have forced a variety of lineup changes while leaving the bench perilously thin but nonetheless managed to post a 6-2 start. They could get back veteran center Scot Pollard, who has missed four in a row with a sore back. Pollard practiced Thursday for the first time in more than a week and said he'd go through the Friday morning shootaround, then judge how his back responded before making a decision. Even if Pollard is available, Coach Rick Carlisle said he'd stick with the current lineup with Austin Croshere at power forward and O'Neal at center.

But there was more bad news looming on the health front. Jonathan Bender, who made his first appearance since opening night with five points in 11 minutes against Atlanta on Wednesday night, told The Associated Press he would miss an extended period of time to allow his sore knee to fully heal before trying to play again.

For the Pacers, the game might offer more of a measuring stick if they were at full strength.

"It's a tough game," said Carlisle. "We know that. I'm not going to make too much of it. We know they're a top team, probably the best team, and we know we're going to have to play great to put ourselves in position to win. But aside from that, it's one of many we have right now to deal with, and they're all tough."

Detroit (5-3) trails the Pacers by a game in the Central Division but likewise has been shorthanded. Chauncey Billups (sprained ankle) and Ben Wallace (who missed two games due to his brother's death) have missed time, as has Coach Larry Brown, who missed five games while recovering from hip surgery. Brown returned to the bench Wednesday night, and needs one victory to tie Red Auerbach (974) for fifth place on the all-time coaching victories list. The Pistons were 2-3 in his absence.

WHO'S HOT

*Jermaine O'Neal has averaged 32.3 points, 11.3 rebounds and 3.67 blocks while shooting .583 from the field in the last three games.* ... Ron Artest has averaged 25.0 points, 6.3 rebounds, 4.3 assists and 2.0 steals while shooting .581 in three games since his temporary benching. ... Austin Croshere has averaged 14.3 points, 7.7 rebounds, 2.5 assists and 1.33 steals while shooting .519 overall and .462 from the arc in six starts. ... Detroit's Richard Hamilton has averaged 23.3 points and 5.3 assists while shooting .521 in the last threee. ... Tayshaun Prince is coming off a season-high 19 points against Minnesota on Wednesday night. ... Ben Wallace is fifth in the NBA in blocked shots (2.8).

WHO'S NOT

*Stephen Jackson has averaged 4.3 turnovers in the last three games.* ... Jamaal Tinsley has averaged 5.7 points on .200 shooting in the last three and, on the season is 14 of 53 (.264) on two-point field-goal attempts. ... Detroit's Rasheed Wallace has averaged 8.0 points and 5.0 rebounds in the last three, and has gone 0-of-7 from the arc in the last four. ... Ben Wallace is 10-of-22 from the line (.455). ... Antonio McDyess has been an all-or-nothing player, with four games of three points or less and three of 12 points or more.

KEY MATCHUP

Point Guard - The Pacers had quite a bit of success with Chauncey Billups last year. In 10 games against the Pacers, including six in the playoffs, Billups averaged just 11.8 points on .272 shooting overall and .256 from the arc. But the Pacers are without Anthony Johnson, whose defense against Billups was integral, while starter Tinsley is slowed by a bruised calf. Billups has been torrid from the arc this season, hitting 18 of 31 (.581) to rank second in the NBA. If he isn't contained, the Pacers could be in for a long night.

INJURIES

Pacers - C Scot Pollard (back) is questionable; F Jonathan Bender (knee) is doubtful;G Reggie Miller (hand), C Jeff Foster (hip) and G Anthony Johnson (hand) are on the injured list.

Pistons - G Ronald Dupree (back), F Horace Jenkins (thigh) and G Smush Parker (back) are on the injured list.

Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm camped out here ready for the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'm camped out here ready for the game.


Having both a TV and a computer in my room has got to be the best thing of my life. I'm ready.w


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers win the tip.

Sheed rejects JO.

Sheed hits a long 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax misses an 8 foot J

Ben Wallace hits a fadaway J, gong sounds

Miss

JO with goaltending but no call

Artest hits a 3


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ben Wallace fouled by JO

Just noticed Ben has the 'fro, we're in trouble

He goes 1 for 2, I guess that's good for him

Artest hits a J. I love our 1-2 punch this year. Artest's doing awesome.

Rip misses

Tinsley to Jax

7-6 Indy


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Having both a TV and a computer in my room has got to be the best thing of my life. I'm ready.w


I can only imagine....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest guarded by 5 Pistons, misses, misses, Chroshere gets it and hits a nice reverse layup. He was fouled but no call.

Sheed tips it out.

9-6 Indy 8:00 left

Tins misses.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups with an unguarded overhand fingeroll.

Billups misses an unguarded layup.

Jermaine jumps high but has it swatted away.

9-8 Indy 7:11 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest fouled, no call, Rip hits.

Jermaine posts up without using any muscle on Sheed, Artest with the 3

Sheed with an unguarded dunk, we need Foster.

12-12 5:50 left

Jax hits a J

14-12


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I really like our guy's effort right now, but we really need Foster or Pollard and Reggie to really pull this out. Our defense sucks, we're just letting them score when they're wide.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Billups is averaging 20/5/7.

Billups hits two FT's tied at 14

Jax comes off an JO screen and misses.

Nice effort by Artest to try to get the rebound.

JO with def. 3 seconds

I'm eating dinner.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

David Harrison with another nice block but is called for a foul when the Piston tugged on his jersey.

Artest with a nice shot at the end of the 1st quarter. I thought I wasn't alone in watching what might be the best game of the year?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We could really used Foster or Pollard. The only concerns for the Pacers are Rasheed being able to score on Croshere, and Gill stalling.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, what an amazing first quarter by Ron Artest. Excellent, excellent play on both sides of the court from Ron.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MdDyess with one of the worst shots ever, but somehow the Pistons get the ball back after it goes out of bounds.

Freddie misses.

Eddie Gill gets clobbered by Smush Parker; looks like a flagrent, but it's not.

Gill hits 2

36-27 Pacers 11:00 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Smush with an alley-oop to Prince.

Eddie Gill drives all the way and is fouled.

I have no problem with him as our backup; he's much better than AJ.

39-29 Pacers 10:30 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man both our Jones can jump high.

James Jones needs to be more aggressive.

Artest fouled; hits 1

We're beating the Pistons with Artest and 4 bench players


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Harrison has 3 fouls already, get him out of the game.

Nice ball movement by the Pistons; Freddie tips it to JO. James Jones with a miss. Gill knocks it away, Freddie to Jax.

42-29 8:50 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with a 3!

45-29

This is what we can do with 10 players dressed.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> This is what we can do with 10 players dressed.


I can't even front, the Pacers are playing great ball right now. Everything is going well for them right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups misses, as does Dice. Why is he even playing; he's got nothing left. And he fouls JO.

JO hits 2

47-29 8 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rip misses; so does Chroshere. Rip misses a layup, Dice falls down.

JO with a front hook shot

49-29 Sweet, sweet revenge.

Smush hits a layup.

JO dunks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Piston's are fumbling every loose ball. Jax called for a foul.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why's McDysses's left knee wrapped? I though he had a bad right knee.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Has anyone caught a glimpse of Scot Pollard? He looks hilarious.

Reggie's gonna make a great coach when he retires.

Look at poor John Edwards, he should be playing over David Harrison.

55-35% on FG's in favor of the Pacers.

Big Ben hits a tip slamish-layup

Sheed puts his hand on JO's *** and JO fumbles it; he misses. Tins with a steal; Artest misses. Prince makes.

Timeout

51-35 with 4:43 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley tips it away again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rip hits.

Chroshere with a very nice pass to JO who is fouled.

Sheed gets a Technical, and people think Artest is a hothead?

Chroshere hits the FT.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rip misses; he needs to stop playing iso.

Pistons are just standing around.

But they steal it.

Tinsley steals it while it's out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Steals- 8-0 Pacers

Tinsley with 5/5/5

On route to a triple double 

Elden Campbell? I thought he retired.

Artest called for an offensive foul.

TO's:

Pacers - 2
Pistons- 8

Chroshere has 2 fouls

Campbell hits 2


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stop taking jumpers, Jermaine, at the very least drive in.

Campbell misses over Chroshere.

TINSLEY FOR 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We've hit 6 3's already.

Rip hits.

Jumpball, nice hustle Ron. Also nice job jumping up to try to get the foul.

Ben's fro is falling down 

Pistons win the tip.

Artest called for 3 seconds.

3 seconds left.

Nice D, Indy. Ben Wallace misses.

59-43 Pacers


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

You have to expect a Piston run comming out of halftime. I'd say the best bet would be to give it to Artest.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

NO! Our Asian Stacy Paetz is turning ******! Or yigger, whatever.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pistons are beating us on the glass by 4? Wow, I thought we were beating them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice D Chroshere, it takes the Wallace's 3-4 times to hit a 1 foot J.

Pacers aren't stopping the run.

Tinsley bricks a 3.

59-47 10:00 left

Ben draws the 3rd foul on JO.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ben hits 2 of 2 from the FT Line? Wow. He has 11 points.

Pistons are much better D.

Artest called for an offensive foul. We need to stop the run; get athletic players in there.

We're not rebounging, either, it's up to JO vs both Wallaces.

Jermaine hits a shot and gets T'd for punching the air in celebration?

61-50 9 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice offense by the Pistons, Larry knows some very deceiving offensive plays.

Chroshere fouled after getting scratched by Prince.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chroshere hits 2, man he's good from the foul line.

Rip with a layup; take Chroshere out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed with 4 after fouling JO.

Dice is in, yes, the run ends now.

JO hits 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Put Freddie in to guard Rip, not Jax. Jax falls down. Tinsley steals it and saves it to Jax to JO who is fouled.

Tinsley with 8/6/6

Jo hits 1 FT again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO called for a foul after being bumped by Chauncey. Bad call. O'Neal now has 4. This is where our depth kills us.

Big Ben hits a fadaway over Chroshere, put in James Jones.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Inside the mind of Scot Pollard has to be the best segment, ever. Hilarious. I'm glad we have Scot.

Artest fouled, crowd doesn't like it. The refs really are calling everything, it hurts both the Pistons and the Pacers, but more so the Pistons. Artest hits 2.

67-56


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is a foul when Artest gets in front of Ben and tips it out of bounds?

We're trying too hard to get the ball after a miss; we're panicking.

Nice steal Chroshere, and nice job Tins not going for the break.

Stop taking bad shots, Jax.

Jax tips it away.

Artest hit on his back and arm.

Everyone's in foul trouble.

Ron hits both FT's.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups over Tins who's defense has gotten a lot better.

David Harrison with a nice rebound and score.

71-58

Maybe Jamaal isn't as good as I thought. It's time to put Gill in.

71-60

Harrison travels but the Pistons are called for the foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups misses a 3, Ben gets the rebound.

I'm really really hating Rip now. Carlisle refuses to go athletic.

75-62 Pacers 2 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

And again we panick after we lose the ball. Stay calm and play smart, they're going to call a foul if you reach in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison gets the board over Dice.

Artest with a 30 footer, misses the rim, Tinsley shoots it from 5 feet and misses the rim.

75-64 Pacers

How is it a foul when Rip jumps into a guy when Tinsley and Artest have been punished for that before?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tins with his 3rd 3 of the game!

Tinsley steals it and makes a buzzer-beating layup. JO smiles at the camera.

80-66 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill turns it over, Pistons score, Eddie Gill got a jumpball. Artest gets it.

I thought Gill was good, but not against the Piston defense.

Nice play Tinsley going the opposite direction of the screen and dishing it to Artest who misses. JO gets the board and is fouled. He hits 2 FT's.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dice made his first good play of the game with a steal. Rip hits a 3, apparently Rick and I agree that a run is coming. Timeout.

82-71 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest was held down on the rebound.

Dice misses a J, seriously, why even play him? Even Darko might be better than him.

Stop taking jumpers, Jermaine.

Lindsey Hunters for 3.

82-74 Pacers

Tinsley called for a travel before he hit an amazing 3.

We need to pull this out.

Quinn's upset with the officiating.

Harrison called for his 4th foul.

Sheed fouled and the basket.

He hits it. 82-77 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hunter called for reaching.

JO with his 3rd dunk of the game.

84-77.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bad shot, Billups.

C'mon Freddie, you can't miss a 5 footer this late in the game.

Freddie called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups hits 2 FT's. Chroshere with the rebound. Tinsley falls down after Rip hits him.

JO misses a hook.

Ben misses a layup!:laugh: 

JO fouled.

These are important.

Bricked the first one.

Eddie Gill's back in, don't screw up.

Hits the 2nd one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest tripped, Jax misses the 3.

Over the back on Ben, no foul.

Pacer ball.

Chroshere with a 3! Dagger!

88-79 

Prince takes a 3 too early, they're panicking.

JAX FOR 3!

91-79 Pacers with 4:29 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed forces a 3. I thought Larry didn't like 3's. Extra laps for these guys at practice.

JO hits.

Prince bricks ANOTHER 3, Wallace hits it out of bounds.

93-79 Pacers 3 minutes left

Jax misses, Ben with the rebound

Jax called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome D, Indy, Detroit hits the 3.

93-82 with 2 minutes left.

Indy timeout, good call, Rick.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

O'Neal rejected; shot clock violation.

Tinsley gets his 8th steal.

Ben almost hit in the face with the ball.

Artest dunks it.

Jax fouled on a 4 on 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

FIGHT!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest attacked a fan?

This fued has gone too far!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Seek help.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest punches a fan? He's gone for a while.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wallace pushes Artest in the face is what started the whole thing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ron tried to the right thing lying on the announcer's table, but the fan hit him with an object.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****!!! Espn news has coverage


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirty fans, Artest and S-Jax snapped


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

WOW i've never seen anything like this. 

I am speechless. Both Artest and Jackson should be gone for a while. 

Without 2 starters and 1 key backup, we KILL detriot, poor big ben. What a effing loser and Detriot fans are losers too. I am SO happy that Jackson and Artest knocked out 2 fans, even though they will be out for a while. But those 2 fans deserved it.

ps. Stephan Jackson is my new fan favorite. I gained SO MUCH more respect for him tonight.


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

Ron Artest has lost any trace of sanity he had left...OMG that was crazy...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Holy ****!!!! I cannot believe what I just saw. This is f*cking crazy. I take back what I said about Ron, I don't care if ppl call him crazy for this, I love what he did. I don't care if he gets friggen expelled for the year, you can't let that **** go down. And SJax????? That guy is unbelievable, way to back up your teammate. I don't care how long they are gone, I absolutely back up what they did, and give them ultimate respect. F*CK DETROIT FANS!


----------



## Deleterious (Jun 17, 2004)

Ben just freaked out over a not so hard foul. I have never seen him do anything like that before. The foul was not bad.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

If NBA's fair, then Pistons should lost home game rights, their fans should be punished and Pacers players should not be banned because what Ron has done is just self defence!!! Can you imagine what if the muther ****er fan threw knife or other dangerous elements to him, it could be real tragedy!!! If NBA's not going to make the right and fair decision on this one, I'll be so disappointed and maybe walk out the game forever. Many Pacers fans will be broken hearts as well!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score:

Pacers 97
Pistons 82

Pacers Fan- 9
Bird Fan- 12
StephenJackson- 11
rock- 11
artestinsley- 11
pacers win it all- 17
Tactics- 11
ntp- 14
PacersguyUSA- 13

Winner- Your's Truely


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

****, Jermaine punched a fan too


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ben Wallace used to be one of my favorite players. Respect for him now: 0.

And wasn't it great to see Tinsley totally outplay Billups. Damn that's savoring.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> ****, Jermaine punched a fan too


haha he knocked him out.

I don't think that will matter though. That effing fat a$$ was on the court which is trasspassing and O'Neal was protecting himself. Who knows what a drunk a$$hole was doing on the court, maybe he had a knife? ?? Chuck Person also nailed him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley- 13/3/8/8 (8 steals)
Jax- 13/3/3
Artest- 24/5/2/2
Chroshere- 15/6/3
JO- 20/13/3
F Jones- 3/2/1/1
J Jones- 0/0/0/0/0


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtyDirk41</b>!
> Ron Artest has lost any trace of sanity he had left...OMG that was crazy...


No, some Pistons fans have no sanity, If some stupid drunk *** threw beer at me I'd go in the stand and stand up for myself. When he threw beer on Artest the second time i'm glad S Jax decked him. Then that stupid fat pistons fan came after artest and he knocked him in the face, and then O'neal made a sliding Punch and knocked him to the floor. I don't beleive any self respecting team would allow themselves to get that kind of treatment. The fans were crazy. The one guy starts hitting Fred Jones in the back of the head, and all Fred Jones was doing was attempting to restrain Artest. Some stupid fan threw at chair at O'neal, they threw beer and everything. People are just stupid.

Artest was attempting to restrain himself and the NBA should consider that. Ben Wallace overreacted to an easy foul.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Looks like Jermaine O'Neal and Indy won in the last round by knockout.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

http://sdcc13.ucsd.edu/~echau/temp/FansVsPacers.WMV


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Mark Boyle, the radio guy, has a gash on his eye.


----------

